# Baseboards and shoe moulding around floor transition: Need Opinions



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

How should I handle this? As far as I can tell I have 2 options)

1) Choose a shoe moulding tall enough and scribe around the transition then rip base and moulding in kitchen to same height.

2) Cut a miter return, finish the unfinished wall then pick up baseboards/moulding in the kitchen from another miter return (i.e. the 6" wide wall would be finished, but no baseboards & moulding.

The short baseboard in the kitchen is getting replaced so don't mind that.
Thoughts


----------



## NVwoodworker (Jun 10, 2018)

The kitchen is the raised tile floor, right? And the baseboard in there is getting replaced?

Why not just not just notch your base over the transition like this? (or am I missing something?):


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

​


NVwoodworker said:


> The kitchen is the raised tile floor, right? And the baseboard in there is getting replaced?
> 
> Why not just not just notch your base over the transition like this? (or am I missing something?):


That's the way I always do it. Very simple and clean.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

NVwoodworker said:


> The kitchen is the raised tile floor, right? And the baseboard in there is getting replaced?
> 
> Why not just not just notch your base over the transition like this? (or am I missing something?):


I am assuming you are using Sketchup but drawing it out like you did is very helpful.


----------



## NVwoodworker (Jun 10, 2018)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am assuming you are using Sketchup but drawing it out like you did is very helpful.


Yes, I used SketchUp. Sometimes a picture says it better than words can.


----------



## Michael_JL (Apr 1, 2013)

firehawkmph said:


> ​
> 
> 
> NVwoodworker said:
> ...


So you're both advocating ripping all of the kitchen base and shoe to keep the same height?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Michael_JL said:


> So you're both advocating ripping all of the kitchen base and shoe to keep the same height?


That's what I would(and have) do.


----------



## NVwoodworker (Jun 10, 2018)

Michael_JL said:


> So you're both advocating ripping all of the kitchen base and shoe to keep the same height?


Yes.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

Agreed with ripping the kitchen base. Seems to be the simplest way to go about it.


----------

